# Gamescom Eintrittskarte



## Syriim (17. August 2014)

Hey Leute, da meine Tante ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wurde, konnte ich leider nicht auf die Gamescom gehen und meine Karte gegen eine "echte" Eintrittskarte eintauschen, ich würde aber trotzdem liebend gern den Code für LoL haben, hat denn jemand noch zufällig eine Eintrittskarte rumliegen von der er den Code nicht braucht?
Würdet mir wiiklich einen riesen gefallen tun.
Lg Phili


----------

